
Ask HN: How do you detect license infringement on closed source software? - limonkufu
How can one check whether a closed source commercial software using an open source code while infringing the code&#x27;s license?
======
jrpt
Can you describe what you're trying to do better? Is it your open source code
and you want to know who's using it? Or is it your closed source code and you
want to know the licensing of everything you're using?

------
tobylane
Bugs and symbols. There's a mac command line tool I can't remember the name of
that pulls all the readable (and more) text from an application, this has been
used to find out what made a closed source app (e.g. private iOS apis).

~~~
blcArmadillo
Is it maybe the strings utility:
[https://linux.die.net/man/1/strings](https://linux.die.net/man/1/strings)?

~~~
rl1987
There's also nm(1) and objdump(1).

~~~
istumbler
There are also tools which are platform specific. On macOS, for e.g., the
Mach-O format can be disassembled by `otool`, for objective-c projects (and
maybe Swift) you can use `class-dump`

